# Old Japanese built Fenders



## Gplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi to everyone,
I'm wondering if anyone has an idea on how to trace the old Japanese built Fenders by serial # ??? I've tried to locate through Fender sight but I'm not having much luck, any thoughts or success out there ? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Gplayer:food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you tried this site..

http://www.fender.com/support/dating/japanese_dating.php


----------



## Gplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

*Old Fenders*

Hi PaulS,
many thanks for the advice, I'll try and see what I can find out. 
If I have any luck I'll be sure to post back that it was successful.
Gplayer:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

are there any old Fender Japan acoustics?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> are there any old Fender Japan acoustics?


lol, i guess you would be the dude to know...i had the same thought


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

`cause I have several books on vintage Japanese guitars but Fender is not mentioned ... we could talk about old Yamaha acoustics?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like we need a pic here...


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Fender Japan*



Gplayer said:


> Hi to everyone,
> I'm wondering if anyone has an idea on how to trace the old Japanese built Fenders by serial # ??? I've tried to locate through Fender sight but I'm not having much luck, any thoughts or success out there ? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Gplayer:food-smiley-004:


Heres a site that has in depth details of Fender Japan Strats
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/john.blackman4/index.htm


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I once asked Blackman if he wanted me to send him pics of the FJ guitars I have that he has no info about but he never answered me...so at best, his site is limited . I`ve posted this link before...maybe here?... on the best site I`ve come across so far on old FJs...they don`t limit themselves to Squires either so don`t let the name fool you. Theres a lot of data here so it may take a while to get to all of it. They do have pics and info on other FJ guitars and even go back to pre Fender MIJs.

http://www.squierjv.info/index.htm


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Yes*

I know what you mean........I have an oddball Japanese strat that I'm trying to find out about. He never got back to me either. But what else is out there????I havent found anything else.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

what makes you say it`s oddball? I own quite a few older FJs...80s and 90s...and some are shop orders that don`t show up in catalogs. FJ did and continues to make custom orders for chain shops here that were never meant to be sold abroad so guys like Mr. Blackman who think they have a handle on the company`s products...don`t...and myself as well `cause I`m constantly seeing models I had no idea about. If you have any pics I`d be happy to see if i have anything similar or if yours shows up in any of my books. Neck pockets are a good place to get info...neck butts too...like this...









does it have one of these stickers...?








the blue/green sticker shows the price in thousands of yen, and stamps in the neck pocket or on the neck butt do the same in many cases.

the first thing I always do when getting another FJ is get it home and take it apart and snap pics of everything both for my records and in case I ever want to sell it. Buyers want as much data as they can get and a pic is worth a thousand words so when situations like this pop up, it`s nice to be able to show folks what I`m talking about.


----------



## Gplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

*SneakyPete*

Hi SneakyPete,
Yes Fender acoustics were produced in Japan from 1969-1979 under the F series. I actually owned several over the years and have found them to be the best acoustics ever put out by Fender. My F-35 was built in 1976 and it is one of the better acoustic guitars I've had the pleasure of playing.
I've played the best of Gibsons / Martins and Larivees and this guitar certainly
plays very well in comparison. The sound projection and resonance
is top quality.
I've owned this guitar since 1987 and would'nt trade or sell it period.
Gplayer:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

wowzers...I have never heard of old FJ acoustics...gonna have to make some enquiries around town and see what I can dig up. I`m missing one of the books in the Japan Vintage series and there are no pics in any of them in the articles on Fender Japan...they do go back to the birth of the company in 1982 and the earliest electrics but nothin on acoustics...gonna ask if there are any books on the subject.


----------



## Gplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

*SneakyPete*

Hello SneakyPete,
One of the best sites I've located for guitar info. has been Vintage Guitar Dating Serial Numbers ( www.mediawebsource.com ) . This particular site has some very helpful info. on Fenders and production dates.
Good luck and great playing
Gplayer :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks I`ll have a look.
All but one of my JV strats has a pencil date on the neck butt, but the JVs have a very precise dating system by serial number so I was able to figure it out.
Heres one of my favorite sites on old FJs...lots to read and it takes a while to see everythiong but well worth saving for those of us who like the early Japanese Fenders.

http://www.squierjv.info/index.htm


----------

